# First time across the Channel



## 88897 (May 10, 2005)

Having spent the last two years touring the UK and having sorted out various problems with the van etc. we have at last plucked up the courage to book our first trip across the channel. 

All I need to do now is to work out how to spend our time in France. 
We are looking for a fairly relaxing time but willing to travel a reasonable distance. 

The clock starts in Dunkerque mid June for 10 days…..any suggestions would be appreciated!

Dave & Sally


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

My first tip would be to not try for too many miles.

My suggestion for a destination for a first trip is either go east to Alsace or south as far as the Loire.
Both areas are not too far for a 10 day trip and both areas are by and large different to the uk.

A couple of websites to wet your appetite are:
http://www.visit-alsace.com/home_ang.html#
http://www.castles-france.net/loire-valley/
http://www.westernfrancetouristboard.com/loire.html


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I agree with Gillian. The temptation is to try and see as many places as possible but if you're not careful you will spend all 10 days driving.
France is a big country and what you don't get to see this time round will still be there next time.
Pick out a couple of areas that attract you and that have a good selection of sites and just relax and enjoy it.
By the end of day 5 you'll know if you got it right.

Enjoy


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dave and Sally! 

There'll be plenty of sound advice coming forth. My experience, in line with other's, is to make haste SLOWLY. Unless we really want to travel great distances, such as to the Med, my wife and I avoid the autoroutes and stick with the D and N routes. Generally, they have fine surfaces and places to stop. The BEAUTY of the back roads is in the number of GEMS that are waiting to be discovered: beautiful villages full of colour and character, and campsites that put our own CC sites to shame for half the cost. On a good day, we would travel perhaps 200 miles, sometimes less, for fear of missing the gems!

Some words of caution: talk to someone about French direction signposts which do not point in the direction you want! Secondly, the French are constantly improving their roads and RENUMBERING them so an absolutely up-to-date atlas is essential.

Enjoy your first visit. We won't be far behind you!

Good wishes from UncleNorm


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Alsace*

Hi

The Alsace is a good place to start as suggested. Roughly, about 400 miles from Dunkerque to Strasbourg. Campsites are plentiful and we saw a fair number open - even at this time of year.

Strasbourg is well worth a visit and many of the small towns along the A35 have wine tasting places etc - if you like that sort of thing.

We stayed at the municipal site just for one night - www.obernai.fr costing 15 euros for two adults, the dog, hard standing and electricity.

Russell


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Dave and Sally

How adventurous are you. We had a very detailed plan the first time we went over. It was through the tunnel and turn right................. and that was it. I simply looked at the map and headed for a yellow bit assuming there was a beach there. 

We wildcamped for the whole three weeks. We stayed on Beachs, on the car park of Mont St Michel, the car park of Euro disney (we returned to calais inland) and had a great time. 

You will love it

stew


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*france*

If you do not want to spend to many hours driving just travel down the coast of Normandy.We go to france every year.Last year we only had 9 days and Stayed first night on Aire at Calais.the Aire at St Valerie sur Somme.then Le Treport.Dieppe.(Aire on harbourside)St Valerie enCaux.Then finally Honfleur(our favourite)Then about 3-4 hours trip back up motorway to Calais.Alternatively try Brittany.There is so much to see and France is so "Camping Car" friendly and you are made to feel welcome.Where in this country do you have parking area's for motorhomes right on the sea front or harboursides.Most places in France do!.We never book and just go where and when we want to.we always find either a campsite or an Aire to stay on but I admit we never go in JULY/AUG when things are a little different.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

These trip reports, to Normandy, and to the Loire, may give you some ideas:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-5539.html 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-145287.html#145287

Dave


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*France First Trip*

I must concur with the suggestions already given. don't be to ambitious with your distances. We leave camp sites at about 09.30 and like to be at our next one by about mid afternoon latest. Give yourselves plenty of time to see the local sites try the resturants and soak up the ambiance visit the village markets and festivals.
We have been going either to or through France for about 30 years and just about getting familiar with this wonderfull country. 
We started by exploring Normandy and Brittany then working further south. Problem with this is the routes South are now so familiar that we tend to use Auto routes (not to be compared with our motorways).
If you are interested in History 10 days could easily be spent on the channel coast doing the WWII beaches, Mont San Mitchel, Bayuer Tapestry, Musse de Peace at Caen, etc . A little further South is the Loire
with its Chateux you could just about scratch the surface. We always stay at Camping Minicipal at Azay Le Rideoux.

Most important is to realise that in 10 days you will just get a taster of French life hopefully you will want to go back for longer.

Enjoy your travels 
Steve


----------



## mikeandju (May 13, 2005)

*Civilized camping*

We have spent much time touring in France. Camp sites are so much more relaxing. Make sure you have a CCI, there should be no problem with availability in June. Just turn up, pay when you leave - no need to specify how long you intend to stay - compare that with the UK (money grabbed up front). 
We find that by and large municiple sites can be very good assuming you don't want lots of fancy facilities (bars, swimming pools e.g.) and they are often in/near towns and villages - useful to visit on foot. Buy diesel at supermarkets - it's a lot cheaper. We almost only ever use minor roads, traffic is usually light and you get to see a lot more. Some N roads can be very busy. Most shops are closed Mondays.
In the north from Calais the Jura is nice. Etretat (on the coast east of Le Havre) with a municiple site sticks in my mind as very pleasant as does Monet's garden.

Mike


----------



## Gasper (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi, 

Been keeping eyes on this post, like Eros, we have not been venture out of water yet, may I ask what “CCI”? and what’s the difference between our motorway and French’s Auto routes? Sorry if this has been explained before, it’s a lot posts to search through in such active forum.

Gasper


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Gasper said:


> Hi,
> 
> Been keeping eyes on this post, like Eros, we have not been venture out of water yet, may I ask what "CCI"? and what's the difference between our motorway and French's Auto routes? Sorry if this has been explained before, it's a lot posts to search through in such active forum.
> 
> Gasper


Hi Gasper

If you put CCI into the search facility at the top of each forum you'll find loads of posts about the CCI.
This just one topic on the subject:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-21792-cci.html

The major difference between our motorways and the French autoroutes is that the majority of the autoroutes are toll roads.
There are however many longish stretches toll free and many become toll free around a major city.
The other major difference is that unlike our motorways the autoroutes have many, many kilometres of traffic jam free carriageway. Forget the nose to tail driving as on the M5, M6, M1 M25 to name just four. There are times and dates when congestion does occur but these are the exception rather than the rule.


----------



## Gasper (Apr 26, 2006)

Gillian, 

Thanks for put the link on it save me some time to search through, in fact I have read this post but didn’t realise CCI means Camping Card International, looks like it’s a must for camping in France (Europe), what about ACSI? If we only plan to spend about two weeks in France this year, which one you will advise us to get? 

Gasper


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Gasper said:


> Gillian,
> 
> Thanks for put the link on it save me some time to search through, in fact I have read this post but didn't realise CCI means Camping Card International, looks like it's a must for camping in France (Europe), what about ACSI? If we only plan to spend about two weeks in France this year, which one you will advise us to get?
> 
> Gasper


Gasper

The CCI, Camping Card International serves a different purpose to the Camping Card ACSI.

CCI benefits include: 
Third Party insurance coverage;
Serves as identity document at campsite (instead of passport)

reduced rates at many campsites in Europe.

In the UK they are issued by the Caravan Club and the Camping and Caravanning Club

The Camping Card ASCI can be bought in order to obtain discounted site fees in a large number of campsites throughout Europe in the off season. It comes with a book showing which campsites give the dicount.

For more information: http://www.campingcard.com/
and: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-21830-acsi.html

Whether the ACSI card is useful obviously depends on when you intend to travel and also what type of site you want. The top of the range sites are not usually in the scheme.

You will also find the current thread 'ACSI DVD' useful.


----------



## Gasper (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks Gillian,

There is so much to learn, think better do some more home work (browsing through forum) before ask any daft question!

Gasper


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Gasper said:


> Thanks Gillian,
> 
> There is so much to learn, think better do some more home work (browsing through forum) before ask any daft question!
> 
> Gasper


Gasper, don't worry about it.

It has been said many times in these forums.
*There are no daft questions , only daft answers.*


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Gasper - there's only one daft question here - it's the one you don't ask!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Eros said:


> The clock starts in Dunkerque mid June for 10 days…..any suggestions would be appreciated!
> 
> Dave & Sally


Hi D & S,

Our clock (first timers too) starts at Calais on March 18th.

Like Stew, (Artona) we wiil disembark from the ferry and turn right out of the port, hopefully on the correct side of the road. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Other than popping down to Charroux 86250 to visit friends, we haven't planned anything else.

In fact, we are so confident that we will like the "Euro travel thing", that we have booked another ferry in August, and will drive from Calais to Dusseldorf for the "Caravan Salon" and hopefully take in some of the Rhine and Mosel. 

We will have to wait and see how it goes at the time.

J & R


----------



## 88897 (May 10, 2005)

*French L plates?*

Hi J&R

You must let us know how you get on.

I think the idea of just turning right once you get off the ferry is a good one, I will have a few maps to hand - not to mention satnav and a navigator.

Let us know what you forgot to take and we will do the same. - could have phrased that better. 
There are plenty of useful lists on this site but I am sure I can forget something essential without trying too hard!

The gas is full, I have just fitted some extra batteries (and an inverter), the CCI card will be ordered at the end of May, Not taking any wine - thought we could try the local brew! What else do we need?

Now we have just got to listen to all of those free newspaper CDs to be fluent in French before we arrive in France - could leave that until we are on the ferry!!

We were thinking of booking a second crossing later in the season but now I am so impatient that I may just book one earlier.

Thanks to all those who have made suggestions - I am sure that a lot of France "Virgins" will be crossing the channel this year!! and we will all benefit from your knowledge.

Ps If you see us give a wave we always do - but thats another thread...

D&S


----------



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

*As Topic*

Good Day

May I suggest you go to Forum" Continental Touring Information" and read my post" Notes for First Timers to Europe"

Then consult various peoples Posts on their trips to France. I must have about five trips recorded to France alone.

There is a vast amount of practical info to be perused in this forum.

Bon Voyage.

Ken......with Wanderwagon3


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Eros - be very wary about listening to advice like this:



artona said:


> .............. It was through the tunnel and turn right................. and that was it. I simply looked at the map and headed for a yellow bit assuming there was a beach there.
> stew


We did just that once and didn't come back for 17 years!   
One thing led to another..........

Whether you turn left or right you'll have a great time.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

tonyt said:


> Eros - be very wary about listening to advice like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds like a good trip. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jock


----------

